
Skimming More and Reading Less - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/01/skimming-reading-less/
======
getdavidhiggins
Knowing less about more things vs knowing a lot about few things. It's an
interesting dichotomy and has me thinking about whether people are _willingly_
choosing the former

